# 泡馬子



## viajero_canjeado

大家好！

剛在收看一部台灣電影叫作「星月得盡」。有一次人家是這麼說的：

Ａ：你很有種啊，連我馬子都敢泡啊

泡馬子到底是怎麼回事？我想，有可能是髒話，有也可能是來自於台灣話而成的詞。

確實還是不大瞭解這個說法了（我猜是污辱或者是激怒的意思吧），煩你們幫忙指教一下～


----------



## schur

「馬子」可以簡單地理解爲女朋友的意思，來源於港台，現大陸也用。但是這個用法很輕蔑。
「泡馬子」可以簡單理解爲和女朋友交往、約會，但是「泡」這個字也顯得很輕浮，有很強的玩弄女生的意味。

「馬子」的反義詞是「凱子」，男朋友（貶義）。


----------



## Youngfun

马子 may be a Taiwan slang.
But 泡 is a common slang word meaning to pick girls up, to flirt with girls. (or with boys, since girls are getting more active  )


----------



## BODYholic

viajero_canjeado said:


> Ａ：你很有種啊，連我馬子都敢泡啊
> 
> 泡馬子到底是怎麼回事？



"泡马子"就是"泡妞"的意思。 所以你哪句话可以说成“你很有種啊，连我的妞(儿)都敢泡啊”.

有些人在哥儿们面前会称自己或对方的女友为“马子”。如“我马子”，“你马子”。可能那样叫法比较有“浆糊江湖味”吧。


----------



## Youngfun

台湾人也喜欢管“泡妞”叫“把妹”。


----------



## BODYholic

没错。在台湾，“把妹”会更道地。


----------



## then

你的答案每次都很有意思


Youngfun said:


> 马子 may be a Taiwan slang.
> But 泡 is a common slang word meaning to pick girls up, to flirt with girls. (or with boys, since girls are getting more active  )


----------



## SuperXW

I think the slang 马子 should have some thing to do with the idea of 被人骑 (get f*cked). Some claimed the word is from Hong Kong, but I don't think so. In Hong Kong 马仔 means 手下, but I never heard 马子 for girls.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Youngfun said:


> 台湾人也喜欢管“泡妞”叫“把妹”。





BODYholic said:


> 没错。在台湾，“把妹”会更道地。



嗯，另外一詞就是「搭訕」，意思跟「把妹」差不多。
那在新加坡、義大利人們也會用到嗎？


----------



## Ghabi

Hi! I think 搭訕 is a general word for "strike up a conversation (with a stranger)" (or 套近乎 in the North), not necessarily "cruise". As SuperX says, we don't use 馬子 in Hong Kong, which I've only heard in Taiwan movies.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

謝謝Ghabi! 請問，你說"cruise"是指甚麼意思呢？
在台灣，「搭訕」一般是等於「把妹」的意思。


----------



## Ghabi

You're welcome! I mean "to cruise for chicks".


----------



## BODYholic

viajero_canjeado said:


> 嗯，另外一詞就是「搭訕」，意思跟「把妹」差不多。
> 那在新加坡、義大利人們也會用到嗎？



这里一般都说“泡妞”。但因为很多人会看台湾节目，所以也有人会说“把妹”，“把妞”的。
说到“搭讪”，毕竟“讪”这个字在这里还是有点“冷门”。就算懂，口头上也少用或不用。免得招来卖文章之嫌。


----------



## Youngfun

viajero_canjeado said:


> 嗯，另外一詞就是「搭訕」，意思跟「把妹」差不多。
> 那在新加坡、義大利人們也會用到嗎？


意大利的华人一般也用“泡妞”。不过我是来中国之后才知道还有“把妹”这个词。
一般情况下，像这种俚语我们父母是不会教的，我们一般都是看电视，或者听中国的FOB学的词。年轻人比较流行看台湾的偶像剧，所以有可能他们学会了一些台湾的用语。
像这种俚语，我们在意大利出生华人更可能用意大利语表达，比如：你昨天去 rimorchiare（泡妞）了？

不过关于“搭讪”，Ghabi已经跟你解释了，意思不一定和“泡妞”、“把妹”一样。可能大多数情况搭讪的目的是为了泡妞 
但是，比如说，坐火车时一个人很无聊，然后找话题开始跟旁边座位的人聊天起来，那个也可以叫搭讪。



SuperXW said:


> I think the slang 马子 should have some thing to do with the idea of 被人骑 (get f*cked).


如果这么解释的话，“马子”的意思更接近“
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





炮友” (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fuck buddy)


----------



## SuperXW

Youngfun said:


> 不过关于“搭讪”，Ghabi已经跟你解释了，意思不一定和“泡妞”、“把妹”一样。可能大多数情况搭讪的目的是为了泡妞
> 但是，比如说，坐火车时一个人很无聊，然后找话题开始跟旁边座位的人聊天起来，那个也可以叫搭讪。
> 
> 如果这么解释的话，“马子”的意思更接近“炮友” warn:fuck buddy)


同意你关于「搭讪」的解释。在内地，「搭讪」用法比较书面，而且女性也可以和男性搭讪，仅仅是因为无聊也可以搭讪，所以和「泡妞」还不一样，再说泡妞可以是「长时间地泡」，搭讪一定是短时间的。
「马子」和「炮友」也不太一样啦。炮友指男女方都可以，而且是互惠互利的，虽然玩世不恭，但没有「马子」的歧视意味那么严重，可以是双方你情我愿的，毕竟有个「友」字在里面。


----------



## mm6ff8

炮友 = sluts you can sleep with
马子 = girlfriend, informal, used when you wanna sound like a dominant man


----------

